# should threads go unanswered?



## fenixpollo

I know that this is related to other discussions that we've had about contextless queries, but I've reached an roadblock in terms of my own attitude about this topic.

I did a forum search for threads with my username and sorted them by number of replies. There were 442 threads in the past year that I was the only forero to reply to -- not even the thread starter returned! No "thank you", no clarification, no additional context... I did the same search for other helpful foreros. Of all of the most helpful foreros who frequent Spanish-English, I chose Txiri, Eugin, VenusEnvy and heidita because they often seek out the threads with zero responses. I came up with between 80 and 140 threads in which each of them was the only forera to respond.

Let's be generous towards our own abilities and say that half of those threads were ones where the original poster received the answer to his/her question, but didn't feel the need to respond. How can we convey to these post-and-run people that the culture of this forum includes saying "please" and "thank you"? 

As far as the other hypothetical half of one-response threads: Would it be such a bad thing if contextless queries went unanswered until/unless the original poster returned to show an effort by either posting more information or by trying to find out why no one had responded?


----------



## .   1

There has been another thread about the lack of 'thank you' on posts.  This obviously irritates some and is not noticed by others.

As far as the single response threads go I must confess that if someone posts before me with something that is more elegant than my proposed contribution I do not post.  If the answer is perfect I am not interesting in throwing perfume upon the lilly.

.,,


----------



## TrentinaNE

fenixpollo said:


> How can we convey to these post-and-run people that the culture of this forum includes saying "please" and "thank you"?


If the poster displays a pattern of this behavior in IT-EN, one of the mods or senior members will usually make a joking comment about it before answering the next inquiry. If a person posts, gets a suitable response, and disappears for two months (or forever), I'm not sure there's much anyone can do to improve their manners. 

Elisabetta


----------



## maxiogee

fenixpollo said:


> I know that this is related to other discussions that we've had about contextless queries, but I've reached an roadblock in terms of my own attitude about this topic.
> 
> I did a forum search for threads with my username and sorted them by number of replies. There were 442 threads in the past year that I was the only forero to reply to -- not even the thread starter returned! No "thank you", no clarification, no additional context... I did the same search for other helpful foreros. Of all of the most helpful foreros who frequent Spanish-English, I chose Txiri, Eugin, VenusEnvy and heidita because they often seek out the threads with zero responses. I came up with between 80 and 140 threads in which each of them was the only forera to respond.
> 
> Let's be generous towards our own abilities and say that half of those threads were ones where the original poster received the answer to his/her question, but didn't feel the need to respond. How can we convey to these post-and-run people that the culture of this forum includes saying "please" and "thank you"?



I too have noticed the lack of response from question posers. I have begun to ignore one or two people because of this. Not that I want the acknowledgement but because it's occasionally a case of my having offered a 'half-answer' and seeking clarification or more context. When I don't get a response to that sort of post I do get peeved.



. said:


> As far as the single response threads go I must confess that if someone posts before me with something that is more elegant than my proposed contribution I do not post.  If the answer is perfect I am not interesting in throwing perfume upon the lilly.


I do the same. I frequently see that the point has been convered and only occasionally feel the need to say "and the same in Ireland".

I tend to look for 0 response threads in the fora/ums which I frequent and do my best to offer something by way of a response. Sometimes I let them slide if the field is outside my ken.

Can we do anything about it?
Context is a problem and shows that those who don't want to won't read the rules. That sort of person is the sort who won't bother with the formalities either, so putting up a sticky or adding a rule would only be reaching those who would probably do the decent thing anyway. 




fenixpollo said:


> As far as the other hypothetical half of one-response threads: Would it be such a bad thing if contextless queries went unanswered until/unless the original poster returned to show an effort by either posting more information or by trying to find out why no one had responded?


Yes, it would. Because there's always going to be someone who will respond to the contextless query. Sometime with misinformation, and I can't imagine that that does any good for someone in a month or two who does a search for the same topic. Again -


----------



## .   1

maxiogee said:


> I do the same. I frequently see that the point has been convered and only occasionally feel the need to say "and the same in Ireland".


I do this as well (boy does it confuse 'em cause I'm an Aussie) but only when there has been a contradictory post and I am giving support to a particular contention or if the question specifically asks for an antipodean opinion.

.,,


----------



## Bienvenidos

Sometimes I get afraid that a "thank you" post will be considered chat but then I remember how important it is to say it.  I do feel kind of unappreciated when I spend time creating a thoughtful response and I don't receive a response back


----------



## .   1

I do agree with Bienvenidos but it is also hard to say thanks and not sound as though I don't want any more contributions.
I suspect that this would be even more difficult across languages.
It is weird just how much difficulty I am experiencing on these forums by clashing with other English speaking members over cultural issues.
One person's joke is another person's insult.
Perhaps some people hesitate to say thanks so that more will contribute to the thread.
Of course some do not say thanks because they are wastes of space but what are you going to do?
I am not completely aquainted with the runnings of this place but it seems to be the most humane forum of more than 10 active users I could imagine.

.,,


----------



## maxiogee

Could there be a feature added to the site that might list all 0 response threads from a certain period - say the last 7 days.
Now I realise that this would dredge up from the depths some locked threads which are the deliberately sunken wrecks of items which had been a danger to shipping, but it would be a way of trying to ensure that serious questions weren't left unanswered.
I try to examine the 0 response threads but sometimes I go missing for long enough to allow a sizeable build up of new threads, and slogging through them all becomes unfeasible.


----------



## Nunty

maxiogee said:


> Could there be a feature added to the site that might list all 0 response threads from a certain period - say the last 7 days.
> [...]


I go to the bottom of the first page of the forum and choose to see posts in order of number replies for the last two days (my preference, but there are others) in ascending order (0 replies listed first). Then I usually discover that these are questions I can't answer, but at least I tried.

Do you mean something else?


----------



## xarruc

> If a person posts, gets a suitable response, and disappears for two months (or forever), I'm not sure there's much anyone can do to improve their manners.



It has been covered in the other thread how some people have different preferences to saying thank-you. I have been thanked by PM before which the other foreros would not know. Just because somene doesn't write the thank-you does not mean that they are not grateful.

If you consider it bad that people only pop-in once every two months or even once in their lifetimes, then I think that is a shame. I'm sure that you will agree with me that everybody's contribtion counts, no matter if is 5 posts a year or 5000 posts a year. Secondly many people start as occasional users but become more interested and more aware of forum culture over time. Like many people, this is the first and only forum that I contribute to. I did not know what to do when I arrived. I think that some of the more prolific senior members can be a little intimidating, and it would be a shame to scare away new people.


----------



## Bridgita

I agree, "certain foreros" can be intimidating and kinda rude and that could possibly scare people away. I'm new here and I just started getting the hang of the forum. As far as the "not saying 'thank you' in fear that will end your responses," I say thank you in advance !


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks for your insight, xarruc and Bridgita. I had forgotten how I was a little intimidated by the postcount when I got here -- I guess I was afraid I'd do something wrong that the veterans would disapprove of.  Your words are a reminder to me that no matter how many people post a fragment sentence with no context and then never return to comment on my response, I shouldn't let my irritation with them show and take the attitude "didn't you bother to read the forum rules?"  or "were you born in a barn?"  

Keep it real, people.


----------

